# Would You Like A Spicy Tuna Salad?



## Lon (May 23, 2015)

Last night I got a wild hair and decided to experiment with a tuna salad that I was making. I used white chunk albacore tuna in water with chopped celery, red onion, red & yellow capsicum, ginger, jalepeno peppers, mayonnaise, black pepper. I thought it was pretty good for dinner last night and just finished up the remainder for my lunch today.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

I would love some, Lon!


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

Sorry not me Lon...much as it sounds delicious I can't eat anything spicy..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 23, 2015)

I like spicy but not with a salad.  Holly, meet ya at Burger King.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

What is a wild hair???


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

Sounds delicious, Lon, but I just had a late lunch. Love to try some later.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What is a wild hair???



LOL Shali >.I presumed Lon meant Wild Hare..but I could be wrong..


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I like spicy but not with a salad.  Holly, *meet ya at Burger King*.



Not really my cuppa tea tbh Jim...although I'd take it over a Maccy dees any day of the week


----------



## AZ Jim (May 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Not really my cuppa tea tbh Jim...although I'd take it over a Maccy dees any day of the week



*Channeling strict father of yesteryear* "You'll eat what's put before you young lady, or it's up to bed with you NOW!!!"


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

Yikes, Holly, say it isn't so! Not Bunny! We don't eat Bunny! Boo-hoo-hoo. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 23, 2015)

When I was a kid we ate rabbit at least every other week.  Loved it.


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

Let's not have any more talk of eating bunnies! Its fine if your starving and in the outback with just a slingshot and some sticks, but we have progressed, haven't we?   Wouldn't you prefer a nice spinach and avocado salad with some mini tomatoes and fresh radishes?


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *Channeling strict father of yesteryear* "You'll eat what's put before you young lady, or it's up to bed with you NOW!!!"



Well I was never sent to bed for not eating my dinner Jim.. , it was served up to me cold for breakfast regardless of what it was...usually stew with congealed fat *barrrf*


Bunnies...yes Shali...sowwwy my little animal loving friend...but in Spain we eat rabbit a lot especially in paella.. and rabbits are more available to buy in the supermercado than any kind of sheep..


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Let's not have any more talk of eating bunnies! Its fine if your starving and in the outback with just a slingshot and some sticks, but we have progressed, haven't we?  *Wouldn't you prefer a nice spinach and avocado salad with some mini tomatoes and fresh radishes?*



Yes I definitely would.. but hold the avocado..I'm allergic!


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

I am opting for the salad too! It will go well with the vegetarian lasagne I am having for dinner, and fudge, of course.


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

Oooo, if only I hadn't already stuffed myself on baked potatoes, then I'd be tempted to teleport myself over there in time for a feastie, maybe next time we could get some advance notice?


----------



## Lon (May 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What is a wild hair???



It's just an expression, like---I just had a wild thought.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

hahaha...all that talk about bunny rabbits and it was just an ''expression'' .. :rofl:


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

Cookie, it is mango cashew curry, with potato,mushroom, broccoli pakoras for Sunday dinner, all homemade! Handmade blackberry icecream for dessert.


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

OMG! That sounds delicious!  I am beside myself with anticipation.  Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## applecruncher (May 23, 2015)

Sounds yummy, Lon.

People mentioning Burger King makes me want a Whopper (everything except cheese) and Onion Rings. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

Ok Cookie, see you for dinner!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 23, 2015)

http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/get-a-wild-hair


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

Holly, I am delighted Bunny is not on the menu! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for the link, Mrs. Robinson,I had never heard this expression before.


----------



## tnthomas (May 23, 2015)

Lon said:


> Last night I got a wild hair and decided to experiment with a tuna salad that I was making. I used white chunk albacore tuna in water with chopped celery, red onion, red & yellow capsicum, ginger, jalepeno peppers, mayonnaise, black pepper. I thought it was pretty good for dinner last night and just finished up the remainder for my lunch today.



Yum, thanks Lon!  Subscribed!     


More on "wild hair":  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wild+hair


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ok Cookie, see you for dinner!



RSVP - on my way!


----------

